
Driverless Tesla coasting along mall parking lot causes confusion - monsieurpng
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/driverless-tesla-richmond-b-c-1.5349855
======
dpcx
Doesn't look like, from the admittedly short video, that there's too much
confusion from the people around it, other than the lady near the stop sign at
the end, and that seems only because she's trying to decide if the car is
going to stop for her.

~~~
ASalazarMX
And that was likely the best short clip that would somehow fit the headline.
The car is so slow and timid, it looks more confused than the people walking
by.

~~~
dave_b
Still, the car’s seeming confusion doesn’t inspire confidence in the readiness
of this feature.

------
savrajsingh
It seems the author, Karin, may be summoning his/her own car so they have
something to write about. :)

------
jerkstate
I would assume, like in the USA, the person who hit the "summon" button would
be liable for anything the car did.

~~~
naringas
what if the summoned car gets hit by another car (in such a way the it is not
the tesla's fault)?

what if somebody throws themselves into the tesla?

~~~
jerkstate
i'm not a lawyer, but my guess for both questions, the driver's inability to
provide an eyewitness account would probably heavily bias towards their fault.
Kind of like if you were driving your car with your eyes closed.

~~~
Rebelgecko
I imagine that the footage from the car's built-in cameras could take the
place of an eyewitness account

------
kerng
The biggest problem and confusion just is that there isn't a driver. Noone
challenges a human for going on a joyride.

The fact that there is no driver visible might be a bigger challenge for self
driving vehicles and its acceptance.

~~~
ASalazarMX
They need an inflatable autopilot.

~~~
mrkstu
Here comes Johnny Cab:

[https://talkingpointz.com/johnny-cab/](https://talkingpointz.com/johnny-cab/)

------
droithomme
_> Vancouver lawyer Paul Doroshenko said there are no laws against what he saw
in the video_

I am absolutely positive that it is illegal to drive on the wrong side of the
road in Canada.

Was this really the only legal expert they could find?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Is that still illegal on private property/land, which I assume a mall car park
is?

~~~
droithomme
Ok, I bet you are right and that was his argument. On private property you can
drive however you like.

I retract my claim. Thanks.

------
drewg123
I have a Tesla, and summon has always scared me. I've never used it. I never
plan to use this "smart summon" either.

The only thing that has made me think about enabling summon is that in order
to be able to remotely open your garage door via the Tesla app, using the
transceiver in the car, you must have Summon enabled. Being able to open the
garage door from thousands of miles away would be quite handy in case a family
member was locked out. But I still haven't done it.

~~~
kemiller
It’s a great feature for those of us with older houses and narrow driveways.
If anything it is too cautious.

------
ASalazarMX
Direct link of the confusion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnioHfg1xbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnioHfg1xbQ)

------
xwdv
There is absolutely zero confusion in this video.

~~~
retrovm
Are you joking? The car is driving down the wrong side of the road.

~~~
skookum
The video was shot in the Richmond Center parking lot [1]. That Tesla is
(unfortunately) displaying above-average driving skill for that location.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/@49.1646475,-123.1373743,18z](https://www.google.com/maps/@49.1646475,-123.1373743,18z)

------
foxyv
My question is, we already have remote control vehicles. Do we not have any
laws for full sized RC cars? Would it apply in this case?

------
loopz
95% Leaf 97% Beachball 98% Bird 99% Stork 99.5% 3-year old human, cue braking
action in 20 seconds

------
colechristensen
“Driverless” is going to see a fast and final end when a small child gets
killed by one of these robots and the owner, manufacturer, and every insurance
company within throwing distance gets a billion dollar lawsuit judgement.

There is much hubris going around about AI and machine vision with business
people and grad students taking lives into their hands and not seriously
handling the responsibility.

~~~
dkonofalski
No one is going to get a billion dollar judgement over a death from a self-
driving car. If you think every tech company working on a driverless system
doesn't have an entire legal team behind them waiving away liabilities then I
have a bridge to sell you.

~~~
sueders101
Having a great legal team doesn't mean you can't lose billions of dollars in
court; as Monsanto/Bayer recently found out. The jury may not look favorably
upon tech companies.

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jury-awards-couple-2billion-
mon...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jury-awards-couple-2billion-monsanto-
roundup-weed-killer-cancer-lawsuit-trial-today-2019-05-13/)

~~~
dkonofalski
That's not an equal comparison unless you know of some internal leaked Tesla
documents that show criminal negligence like in the RoundUp cases. Considering
that every self-driving feature of a Tesla requires you to affirm that you
accept responsibility for the car's actions, there would need to be intent
shown on Tesla's part in order for something like that to be paid out. Even in
the RoundUp cases, Monsanto is appealing.

